# Customer Video- 210mm Konosuke HD Wa-Gyuto



## JBroida (May 15, 2011)

Here's a video done by one of our customers with a new 210mm Konosuke HD Wa-Gyuto... in the video this knife has the stock out of the box edge, so for anyone interested, this is what a Konosuke cuts like out of the box 

[video=youtube;49Tn89M6_uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49Tn89M6_uc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Anyways, we still have a few Konosuke HD knives in stock... you can check them out on our website here:
Konosuke HD @ JKI


----------



## rockbox (May 15, 2011)

rockbox likes this post.


----------



## tk59 (May 15, 2011)

looks pretty blunt to me. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2011)

The Konosuke HD's do seem to come with a pretty good edge OOTB.


----------



## JBroida (May 16, 2011)

honestly, its hard not to be sharp when the knife is that thin behind the edge


----------



## Mattias504 (May 18, 2011)

Damn! That thing looks awesome. Konosuke definitely does make some lasers. I want one!!


----------

